# For Hawk And Anyone Interested



## watchnutz (Jan 18, 2008)

Here is my recently added Railroad Special. It joins my three others which have the 505 movement. This one has the widely used ETA9154. I don't suppose these are very rare but it the first I have encountered. It is rather plain but that is the intent and beauty of railroad watches.

Now, Paul, all I need is to find a Clearview! :lol:


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Nice Bill,

*JEALOUS!*


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

Smashing Bill,

I love that second hand.

Andy


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

foztex said:


> Smashing Bill,
> 
> I love that second hand.
> 
> Andy


You see Bill...we are interested in it....I agree with Andy, that second hand is very cool...but so are the others....not seen a set of hands like that before.

And I think this is not a common watch. 505 RRs are two-a-penny but I think this is the first ESA 9154 I've seen. Is that case all s/steel? It looks a little like chrome, but I guess that's just the photograph. Also, case edges look very narrow with a nice big crystal --- another one to add to my "Must Have" list h34r: .

Good luck on your hunt for a Clearview.....don't hold your breath though! :lol: Come back here in one weeks time...I have an incoming that is the next best thing. :yes:


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

Hi Bill thats a little beauty and I,m sure you will enjoy it. I did not know hamilton did a railroad special with a

clearview back or are you looking fof a hamilton clearview watch.


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

Silver Hawk said:


> foztex said:
> 
> 
> > Smashing Bill,
> ...


Cant wait to see this Paul must be something special


----------



## watchnutz (Jan 18, 2008)

yes I meant the Clearview Hamilton. Technically it is not a RR Special but the dial is the same without the designation so I tend to lump them together as I think paul does also.

The RR is a one piece all Stainless Star case, Paul. It's a front opener so that accounts for the narrow bezel. I would of thought this to be common but since this is the first one both of us have come across, I guess not.

If you are referring to the "spaceview" looking electric that went off recently, I may have boosted your cost up with my bidding. I see the other one you are watching is still quite low, so good luck.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

dombox40 said:


> Cant wait to see this Paul must be something special


Moderately. :tongue2:



watchnutz said:


> If you are referring to the "spaceview" looking electric that went off recently, I may have boosted your cost up with my bidding. I see the other one you are watching is still quite low, so good luck.


No, its not on ebay....I'm buying from fellow Hamilton enthusiast.


----------



## watchnutz (Jan 18, 2008)

I just got a Titan in todays mail. The seller was oviously not a watch person and listed it as "only runs for a few seconds" and "probably an early automatic watch". It had a clean dial and crystal and a case in need of a gentle cleaning. So I gambled and I got it for $100 which I felt was a good price to gamble on it. Opened the back and the battery had a date installed written on it which was July of 1966! Put in a new cell a gentle shake and off it went. A light polish and 1/2 hour after opening the post I have a nice looking watch. The 500 movement probably needs to be serviced after sitting all this time.


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

Well we have been off the air for a couple of hours nice to be back.

Hi Bill this watch i managed to pick up on the bay some time ago

its about the only display back I,ve seen. So good hunting with your

quest. It has a 130E hamilton ricoh movement.


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

Absolutly smashing Bill. On this occasion the mesh isn't for me...I think a plain black strap would look really smart though.

What size is it please? Stuart


----------



## feenix (May 27, 2008)

I think it looks surprisingly good on the mesh. Nice watch!


----------



## watchnutz (Jan 18, 2008)

Thanks for the comments guys. The watch came with the mesh band and I really haven't tried anything else so far. The watch is 35 mm across and 40mm btween lug tips.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

> 505 RRs are two-a-penny


Ill take 2.....


----------



## stonedeaf (Dec 3, 2008)

watchnutz said:


> Here is my recently added Railroad Special. It joins my three others which have the 505 movement. This one has the widely used ETA9154. I don't suppose these are very rare but it the first I have encountered. It is rather plain but that is the intent and beauty of railroad watches.
> 
> Now, Paul, all I need is to find a Clearview! :lol:


That really is one nice looking watch. Personally I also think a leather strap would set it off a treat but there's no arguing with taste


----------



## RoddyJB (May 11, 2008)

Personally Bill, I'd stay with the mesh band, It's a Keeper as it is!!

Regards, Rod


----------



## Rapid 17 (Dec 24, 2008)

A very nice looking watch.

Geoff.


----------

